# I know folks like the controllers listed in this section but



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Did you even try searching?

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=293838&highlight=sevcon#post293838

Price for gen4 size8 (whatever that means) is 7,000 euros, or about $9,000.


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

Dang tess, you got me, to be honest, I have been looking at different products, for 3-phase control. I usually see all of the other controllers mentioned just havent heard of this one till a couple of minutes ago. Sorry for any confusion.


----------

